# Week of April 6th



## billski (Apr 6, 2009)

For the northlands, Tues Wed Thurs looks rather interesting, shall we say.  Temps will drop below freezing at night, while the precip continues for three+ days.  Rain during the day, snow at night.  If you're up for an adventure, it could be fun!

Unfortunately I am grounded with low-elevation activities....


----------



## danny p (Apr 6, 2009)

i'm rolling the dice on wednesday...so far everything I've seen is looking good!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 6, 2009)

leaving for Stowe THursday..I'd rather ski winter conditions than spring conditions..


----------



## danny p (Apr 7, 2009)

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service burlington vt
421 am edt mon apr 6 2009

days two through seven...tuesday through sunday.

Periods of rain will change to snow showers late tonight across
the northern new york mountains and spread into the mountains of
vermont by tuesday. The potential will be for periods of accumulating
snowfall to occur late tonight through wednesday across the
adirondack mountains in northern new york and parts of the green
mountains in vermont. Given this long duration event...a plowable
snowfall will be possible by wednesday morning...across the higher
terrain.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like the snow tires stay on for one more weekend :lol: Given rain during the day time, this has the potential to be more "interesting" than epic I would guess.


----------



## danny p (Apr 7, 2009)

snow coming down at a decent clip right now on the K1 cam.


----------



## billski (Apr 7, 2009)

Thinking of pulling the trigger on a Thursday happening....

The snow tires are off, but hey, this is the first time in 25 years I've even had snow tires.  
Western NY has a winter snow warning and has had plow-able accumulations this week.

the loaf has started some chest-thumping rhetoric:  "In fact, two years ago we got 96" between now and the end of April! WAHOO!"


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 7, 2009)

Vacation for me ends tomorrow so the weather should improve. :smash:

Except for last Thursday this spring skiing vaca was BLAH!


----------



## billski (Apr 7, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Vacation for me ends tomorrow so the weather should improve. :smash:
> 
> Except for last Thursday this spring skiing vaca was BLAH!



Next time it dumps, we'll stop by your office and take you hostage to the slopes.  How can your boss say "no"?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 7, 2009)

billski said:


> Next time it dumps, we'll stop by your office and take you hostage to the slopes.  How can your boss say "no"?



Please do!  My boss will find it funny!


----------



## billski (Apr 8, 2009)

Stowe reports 1-5" overnight, "elevation dependent".  Presumably most on top.  
Jay 2-3"
Bush 2 and 2.
smuggs 1 and 3
kmart 3


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

billski said:


> Stowe reports 1-5" overnight, "elevation dependent".  Presumably most on top.
> Jay 2-3"
> Bush 2 and 2.
> smuggs 1 and 3
> kmart 3



Northern VT is gonna be good this weekend!!!!!!..Leaving for Stowe..t-MINUS 11 HOURS..


----------

